# Sparatoria davanti Palazzo Chigi:"Puntavo ai politici"



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

Mentre il governo Letta giura al Quirinale, c'è stata una sparatoria davanti palazzo Chigi a Roma. 
Ferito un carabiniere


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

episodio che ricorda i famigerati anni di piombo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

*Fermato l'autore della Sparatoria*


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

preso l'uomo che ha sparato.
feriti due carabinieri



In giro c'è troppa rabbia, troppa cattiveria. Gli schieramenti politici, dal primo all'ultimo, non fanno altro che fomentare. 
Non mi stupirei se si tornasse alle bombe e agli attentati.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> preso l'uomo che ha sparato.
> feriti due carabinieri
> 
> 
> ...



la gente si è stufata


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

Si parla di uno squilibrato...


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2013)

oh cielo...

intanto la rai si vanta di aver già trasmesso le immagini con allegati primissimi piani del carabiniere con la ferita al collo


----------



## Vinz (28 Aprile 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> la gente si è stufata



Esatto, e purtroppo di mezzo ci vanno persone che non hanno colpa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (28 Aprile 2013)

ma sono scemi sul sito del corriere della sera a mettere quella foto in primissimo piano?


----------



## Vinz (28 Aprile 2013)

In spoiler la foto del carabiniere colpito al collo


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

certo che l'episodio deve far riflettere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Esatto, e purtroppo di mezzo ci vanno persone che non hanno colpa.



è questo il brutto...intanto i ministri ancora non sono usciti per motivi di sicurezza
*i carabinieri non sono in pericolo di vita*


----------



## Doctore (28 Aprile 2013)

I politici devono iniziare a comportarsi bene e allo stesso tempo i ''fomentatori'' dell antisistema devono abbassare i toni


----------



## Vinz (28 Aprile 2013)

Foto dell'attentatore:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

L'attentatore sarebbe affetto da una *patologia psichiatrica*.


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

Luigi Preiti (46) e' il nome dell' attentatore


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

sembra bear grylls


----------



## Fabry_cekko (28 Aprile 2013)

*Alemanno "sembra gesto isolato di squilibrato"*


----------



## juventino (28 Aprile 2013)

I politici vedessero di cominciare a fare il loro dovere.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> I politici vedessero di cominciare a fare il loro dovere.



E sono d'accordo.
Ma questo non giustifica un gesto di violenza contro due poveri carabinieri.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E sono d'accordo.
> Ma questo non giustifica un gesto di violenza contro due poveri carabinieri.



non credo volesse sparare AI carabinieri. immagino che il suo gesto fosse diretto alle istituzioni. purtroppo quando ci sono sparatorie un colpo maledetto può sempre prendere un'agolazione sbagliata e non prevista.
Immagino che il tizio in questione non fosse un cecchino né tantomeno un abitué dei poligoni di tiro.


----------



## juventino (28 Aprile 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E sono d'accordo.
> Ma questo non giustifica un gesto di violenza contro due poveri carabinieri.



Io non giustifico nessun gesto, ma è chiaro che se la situazione peggiora rischiano di aumentare. I politici devono fare il loro dovere anche per evitare che delle persone comuni ci vadano di mezzo a simili episodi.


----------



## Vinz (28 Aprile 2013)

Sisi, giustamente appena qualcosa cerca di colpire le istituzioni, "è un gesto isolato. è pazzo  "


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

I politici dovrebbero misurare le parole.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Aprile 2013)

no al terrorismo, atto vile e inaccettabile
[MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] calma, su questo forum non ci chiede il male di nessuno.


Da che mondo a mondo i governanti rei si aver portato un popolo alla fame devono essere giustiziati, naturalmente dopo regolare processo, fa parte della democrazia, non comprendo il richiamo, ho condannato il terrorismo molto chiaramente


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

resta un gesto assurdo e insensato che fortunatamente non ha prodotto conseguenze ben peggiori


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Secondo Sky non si tratta di uno squilibrato.


Il fratello dell'attentatore ha detto che si tratta di una persona lucida che ha perso il lavoro e si è separato.
Adnkronos


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Prima o poi doveva accadere per forza una cosa simile. Stanno portando la gente all'esasperazione.


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

siamo tornati indietro ai famigerati anni 70...brutta storia


----------



## Vinz (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky non si tratta di uno squilibrato.
> 
> 
> Il fratello dell'attentatore ha detto che si tratta di una persona lucida che ha perso il lavoro e si è separato.
> Adnkronos



Solo chi si fa fare il lavaggio del cervello da Barbara d'Urso può pensare che sia stato uno squilibrato


----------



## Miro (28 Aprile 2013)

E' un segnale pesante, indice della situazione italiana...la gente è allo stremo.
Ovviamente il gesto va condannato, ma spero che faccia capire ai politici che è finito il tempo delle ..... e che bisogna rimboccarsi le maniche.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Prima o poi doveva accadere per forza una cosa simile. Stanno portando la gente all'esasperazione.




....sarebbe il caso, secondo me, che i politici evitino di accendere ancora di più gi animi in una situazione di per se esplosiva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Aprile 2013)

Nessuna giustificazione per gesti simili.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Vito Crimi e Roberta Lombardi: “A nome di tutti i parlamentari del Movimento 5 Stelle esprimiamo la nostra ferma condanna per il folle gesto di violenza perpetrato poco fa davanti a Palazzo Chigi ed esprimiamo tutta la nostra solidarietà umana e civile ai tre Carabinieri in servizio ed al passante feriti. La democrazia non accetta violenza”.


----------



## Lollo7zar (28 Aprile 2013)

Io mi stupisco che non fosse già accaduto, intendiamoci, questo probabilmente da come ne ha parlato il fratello è uno di quelli che si sarebbe suicidato, invece di suicidarsi ha pensato di fare una cosa del genere...


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Aprile 2013)

Stiamo tornando agli anni di piombo.
Questo gesto va solo condannato e non ci deve essere alcuna giustificazione.
I politici però, oltre a condannare l'accaduto, dovrebbero anche chiedersi il perché una persona arrivi a tanto (non era uno squilibrato, ma un uomo disperato dopo aver perso il lavoro ed essersi separato).
Il problema è che è come se vivessero in un'altra realtà.
Solidarietà alla forze dell'ordine e spero vivamente che il poliziotto ferito al collo non sia in condizioni gravi.


----------



## Butcher (28 Aprile 2013)

Si certo, è pazzo...come no! Ora devono far passare l'accaduto per un gesto nato da pura follia (in parte lo è...). 
In realtà è il primo gesto di rabbia.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> siamo tornati indietro ai famigerati anni 70...brutta storia



non esageriamo. questo per ora è un gesto di un mezzo squilibrato
all'epoca si piazzavano bombe dentro la banca dell'agricoltura e si facevano fuori decine e decine di civili. dietro c'erano organizzazioni intere, non singoli individui.
Tuttavia il clima è brutto. PD, PDL, M5S e tutti gli altri stanno infiammando gli animi in maniera pericolosa.
E c'è da registrare il ritorno della Democrazia Cristiana :/

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Vinz ha scritto:


> Sisi, giustamente appena qualcosa cerca di colpire le istituzioni, "è un gesto isolato. è pazzo  "



per il momento lo è.
ripeto, negli anni di piombo i protagonisti erano ORGANIZZAZIONI. 

Se poi l'evento di oggi scatenerà la rabbia di altre centianaia e centinaia di persone non possiamo ancora saperlo.


----------



## Doctore (28 Aprile 2013)

Calmi il pd e il pdl non stanno infiammando niente anzi...


----------



## Vinz (28 Aprile 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Calmi il pd e il pdl non stanno infiammando niente anzi...



Nono, è colpa di Grillo 







Questi provocano pure. Voglio vedere ora se Gasparri esce di nuovo a fare il dito medio.


----------



## Hammer (28 Aprile 2013)

Non capisco chi richiama alla mente gli anni di piombo.
Questo è semplicemente un pazzo che compie un gesto folle. Non c'è terrorismo organizzato (almeno secondo le ultime), non ci sono precise volontà di sovversione del sistema.


----------



## Doctore (28 Aprile 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Nono, è colpa di Grillo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma grillo spara sciocchezze ogni giorno...Ormai ha sorpassato perfino re silvio!
Gasparri e altri elementi maleodoranti rispetto a grillo sono dei semplici adepti...Grillo e' insuperabile


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2013)

la gente può aver tutto, ma la violenza non si dovrebbe mai giustificare

stiamo dando alibi ad assassini rendetevene conto


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2013)

Gesto non giustificato ma questo è l inizio segnatevelo... E se la sono cercata tutta


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

*L'attentatore conferma:"Puntavo ai politici"*


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gesto non giustificato ma questo è l inizio segnatevelo... E se la sono cercata tutta



Per me dire "se la sono cercata" non aiuta. Gridare al "golpe" ed invocare la piazza è pericoloso ma, ovviamente, ciascuno si assume le proprie responsabilità.


----------



## smallball (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me dire "se la sono cercata" non aiuta. Gridare al "golpe" ed invocare la piazza è pericoloso ma, ovviamente, ciascuno si assume le proprie responsabilità.


ricorrere alla violenza e alle armi e' comunque ingiustificabile e da condannare senza se e senza Ma


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> ricorrere alla violenza e alle armi e' comunque ingiustificabile e da condannare senza se e senza Ma




Certo, la violenza è da condannare sempre e comunque e bisogna anche evitare di evocarla.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per me dire "se la sono cercata" non aiuta. Gridare al "golpe" ed invocare la piazza è pericoloso ma, ovviamente, ciascuno si assume le proprie responsabilità.


La responsabilità è una e l hanno quelle M che sono li da 20anni a stuprare il nostro paese ..


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Quello che penso non posso scriverlo. Ma siamo arrivati al culmine. Anzi, siamo ben oltre.


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

ehhh e' uno squilibrato.


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La responsabilità è una e l hanno quelle M che sono li da 20anni a stuprare il nostro paese ..



....peccato che chi aveva la possibilità di modificare, *sostanzialmente*, il corso degli ultimi eventi abbia preferito rimanere "*puro*". 
Ma ovviamente è solo la mia, *irrilevante*, opinione.


----------



## juventino (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quello che penso non posso scriverlo. Ma siamo arrivati al culmine. Anzi, siamo ben oltre.



Secondo me fra qualche mese ci saranno i primi scontri in piazza. Siamo veramente in una brutta bruttissima situazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....peccato che chi aveva la possibilità di modificare, *sostanzialmente*, il corso degli ultimi eventi abbia preferito rimanere "*puro*".
> Ma ovviamente è solo la mia, *irrilevante*, opinione.



Blu ti voglio bene ma non parliamo di politica .. Ahagaga non troveremo mai un punto in comune


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Blu ti voglio bene ma non parliamo di politica .. Ahagaga non troveremo mai un punto in comune



Super Lollo credo anche io che non troveremo mai un punto in comune e questo non è necessariamente un male, vista la diversa concezione che abbiamo della politica.  L'importante è assumersi la responsabilità delle proprie scelte.


----------



## Doctore (28 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Gesto non giustificato ma questo è l inizio segnatevelo... E se la sono cercata tutta


ricordati che grillo(e i suoi adepti)entrano di diritto nell elite della M della politica italiana.Segnatelo


----------



## peppe75 (28 Aprile 2013)

la colpa è di quei pazzi capeggiati da Grillo e centri sociali che non fanno altro che fomentare gli squilibrati e speriamo che sia stato un episodio isolato...io così la penso...


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Aprile 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> la colpa è di quei pazzi capeggiati da Grillo e centri sociali che non fanno altro che fomentare gli squilibrati e speriamo che sia stato un episodio isolato...io così la penso...



Non sono un grillino, ma non credo che la colpa sia del M5S.
Questo gesto (assolutamente inqualificabile, da condannare in toto) mostra la disperazione di un uomo che perde il proprio lavoro e si separa dalla moglie.
Situazioni come queste purtroppo ce ne sono tantissime e ci sono tanti uomini/donne che vivono la loro difficile situazione con grandissima dignità.
I politici, invece di scannarsi tra loro, dovrebbero tutti, dal primo all'ultimo, cercare di capire il motivo per cui un uomo non malato di mente arrivi ad un simile gesto, che, ripeto, è assolutamente grave ed è un tentato omicidio.
Negli ultimi anni sono aumentati i suicidi di persone che non hanno un lavoro o non sanno come arrivare a fine mese, ma i politici continuano a pensare solamente ai voti e alla poltrona.
La gente è stufa, esausta e questi ancora non l'hanno capito.


----------



## Vinz (28 Aprile 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> la colpa è di quei pazzi capeggiati da Grillo e centri sociali che non fanno altro che fomentare gli squilibrati e speriamo che sia stato un episodio isolato...io così la penso...



Al dire il vero Grillo ha incanalato la rabbia sociale in un partito politico, non in episodi di violenza. Semmai, è il contrario.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Aprile 2013)

Io non mi sento di colpevolizzare in toto l'autore del fattaccio,nel senso che la gente è esausta,non ce la fa più.Oramai è un'impresa arrivare a fine mese.Nell'ultimo anno e mezzo i suicidi abbondano e questo è colpa esclusivamente della mala politica,a tutti i livelli:nazionale,europeo,mondiale.Allorchè non giustifico il gesto,ma posso comprendere la sua rabbia.Oramai siamo nel baratro ed uscirne,vedendo le prospettive,credo sia impossibile.


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non sono un grillino, ma non credo che la colpa sia del M5S.
> Questo gesto (assolutamente inqualificabile, da condannare in toto) mostra la disperazione di un uomo che perde il proprio lavoro e si separa dalla moglie.
> Situazioni come queste purtroppo ce ne sono tantissime e ci sono tanti uomini/donne che vivono la loro difficile situazione con grandissima dignità.
> I politici, invece di scannarsi tra loro, dovrebbero tutti, dal primo all'ultimo, cercare di capire il motivo per cui un uomo non malato di mente arrivi ad un simile gesto, che, ripeto, è assolutamente grave ed è un tentato omicidio.
> ...


Quto tutto. È quello che dico da un pò. Il gesto è inqualificabile, ma dietro c'è un disagio molto grande che riguarda buona parte del paese. Ci sono voluti 2 mesi per fare un governo e ci si lamenta dell'"inciucio" PD-PDL. Il PD per 2 mesi a dire "con quelli mai", i grillini che dicono di rappresentare la gente stufa che non ce la fa più ma poi non fanno niente perchè sono troppo belli e puliti per mischiarsi, il PDL che pensa all'IMU per raccattare qualche voto in più.

La colpa è di tutti, fermo restando un gesto del genere va condannato.


----------



## cris (28 Aprile 2013)

la gente non ne può piu, e questi non la capiscono, vivono nel loro mondo parallelo dorato e di privilegiati.

E continuano a tirare la corda, ogni giorno che passa, e la gente è sempre piu disagiata e disperata.


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Comunque, come sempre in questi casi, gli unici che c'hanno rimesso non c'entravano nulla. E probabilmente erano lì davanti, a vigilare, in cambio di due lire...


----------



## Doctore (28 Aprile 2013)

#Dodo90# ha scritto:


> Quto tutto. È quello che dico da un pò. Il gesto è inqualificabile, ma dietro c'è un disagio molto grande che riguarda buona parte del paese. Ci sono voluti 2 mesi per fare un governo e ci si lamenta dell'"inciucio" PD-PDL. Il PD per 2 mesi a dire "con quelli mai", i grillini che dicono di rappresentare la gente stufa che non ce la fa più ma poi non fanno niente perchè sono troppo belli e puliti per mischiarsi, il PDL che pensa all'IMU per raccattare qualche voto in più.
> 
> La colpa è di tutti, fermo restando un gesto del genere va condannato.


Da quotare col sangue.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Aprile 2013)

Ragazzi si sta arrivando al limite dell'esasperazione. Il gesto è assolutamente sbagliato, ma come detto da altri cela una rabbia, un disagio che molte persone ormai provano. 
Si continuano a chiedere sacrifici agli italiani con una politica d'austerity (complice sicuramente il ventennio maledetto in cui si sono alternati centro-sinistra e centro-destra) mentre i politici continuano con i loro inciuci, i loro valzer... non se ne può più, se si continua così si arriverà non troppo tardi a qualcosa di serio... molto serio... che è molto vicino a una guerra civile...


----------



## Blu71 (28 Aprile 2013)

Leggo di presagi di guerra civile e mi chiedo se ci si renda conto di cosa significherebbe. In ogni caso, per me, il vero rischio è il riemergere di frange terroristiche che a parole tutti condannano ma in certi casi giustificano per abbattere il sistema.


----------



## Hammer (28 Aprile 2013)

"La gente non ne può più"

Si è visto quante persone erano davanti al Quirinale o a P. Chigi a manifestare. Si è proprio visto
Tipico immobilismo italiota


----------



## admin (28 Aprile 2013)

Intanto hanno rafforzato le scorte. E noi paghiamo.


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

Mah ho appena sentito che quel poco che guadagnava lo sperperava ai videopoker ...che caSSone.


----------



## iceman. (28 Aprile 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, come sempre in questi casi, gli unici che c'hanno rimesso non c'entravano nulla. E probabilmente erano lì davanti, a vigilare, in cambio di due lire...




Beh due lire..bisogna vedere' il grado , gli anni di servizio, le indennita', gli straordinari. 
Due lire le guadagnano i giovanotti freschi freschi di divisa. Ci sono alcuni reparti , tipo quello dei tiratori scelti che son 50 sacchi in piu' ogni volta che ti chiamano. Sia chiaro non stiamo parlando migliaia di euro..ma qualcosina sopra la media credo di si. 

comunque speriamo si rimettano presto..


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Aprile 2013)

Diciamo anche che sparate del tipo "a settembre non pagano gli stipendi" non distendono esattamente il clima.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Leggo di presagi di guerra civile e mi chiedo se ci si renda conto di cosa significherebbe. In ogni caso, per me, il vero rischio è il riemergere di frange terroristiche che a parole tutti condannano ma in certi casi giustificano per abbattere il sistema.



Sì.
E se i politici non comprendono la gravità della situazione e continuano a pensare solamente agli affaracci loro senza porre rimedio ai problemi del paese, credo che purtroppo non siamo lontanissimi dalla guerra civile.

- - - Updated - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, come sempre in questi casi, gli unici che c'hanno rimesso non c'entravano nulla. E probabilmente erano lì davanti, a vigilare, in cambio di due lire...



In cambio di 2 lire o 10, di sicuro non c'entravano nulla.
Speriamo che il poliziotto ferito al collo non subisca dei danni permanenti alla colonna vertebrale così come si paventa.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Sì.
> E se i politici non comprendono la gravità della situazione e continuano a pensare solamente agli affaracci loro senza porre rimedio ai problemi del paese, credo che purtroppo non siamo lontanissimi dalla guerra civile..



E cosa risolveresti con la "guerra civile"? Fatta da chi poi?


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E cosa risolveresti con la "guerra civile"? Fatta da chi poi?



Non sto dicendo che sarei favorevole.
Però se la situazione lavorativa ed economica rimane tale, un'insurrezione popolare non la vedo così improbabile.
Anche se noi italiani .... vabbé, preferisco non scrivere cosa penso.


----------



## Blu71 (29 Aprile 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Non sto dicendo che sarei favorevole.
> Però se la situazione lavorativa ed economica rimane tale, un'insurrezione popolare non la vedo così improbabile.
> Anche se noi italiani .... vabbé, preferisco non scrivere cosa penso.



Non ti ho chiesto se sei favorevole o meno ma cosa risolverebbe secondo te. Dopo staremmo meglio? Dopo la rivoluzione cosa accadrebbe? Ci isoleremmo dall'Europa per ritornare all'autarchia di memoria fascista?


----------



## esjie (29 Aprile 2013)

E' solo un pirla, non ci vedo raffigurato nessun disagio del popolo (che mangia, ha il pc, l'iphone ecc...). Tra l'altro cos'ha concluso così?


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ti ho chiesto se sei favorevole o meno ma cosa risolverebbe secondo te. Dopo staremmo meglio? Dopo la rivoluzione cosa accadrebbe? Ci isoleremmo dall'Europa per ritornare all'autarchia di memoria fascista?



La famosa autarchia italiana basata sulle clamorose risorse interne.


----------



## James Watson (29 Aprile 2013)

Vorrei dire un miliardo di cose, avrei da dirle tutte. Su politici, gente comune, utenti del forum e anche sui giornalisti italiani. Forse riuscirei a mettere tutto in un centinaio di pagine.
Quindi mi limito, per il momento, a scrivere solo che esprimo solidarietà ai due carabinieri feriti, prego e spero che ne escano con il minor danno possibile.


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (29 Aprile 2013)

VOleva colpire un politico? e se avesse sparato a crimi? alal fine poteva prendere un parlamentare a caso. anche uno del m5s

- - - Aggiornato - - -



James Watson ha scritto:


> Vorrei dire un miliardo di cose, avrei da dirle tutte. Su politici, gente comune, utenti del forum e anche sui giornalisti italiani. Forse riuscirei a mettere tutto in un centinaio di pagine.
> Quindi mi limito, per il momento, a scrivere solo che esprimo solidarietà ai due carabinieri feriti, prego e spero che ne escano con il minor danno possibile.



e' la prima volta che ti quoto. che dire.. bravo. son d'accordo. due lavoratori sono all'ospedale, lavoratori ai quali manco pagano gli straordinari. solidarietà a loro


----------



## jaws (29 Aprile 2013)

Aveva comprato la pistola *4 anni fa* al mercato nero.


----------



## tamba84 (29 Aprile 2013)

c'è un clima di violenza e di nneggio alla violenza che fa paura,ma non ha mai portato da nessuna parte anzi si...al peggio.


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ti ho chiesto se sei favorevole o meno ma cosa risolverebbe secondo te. Dopo staremmo meglio? Dopo la rivoluzione cosa accadrebbe? Ci isoleremmo dall'Europa per ritornare all'autarchia di memoria fascista?



Non risolveremmo assolutamente niente, con la violenza non si risolve mai niente.
Però starei ben attento a dire che sia solamente il gesto di un pazzo squilibrato, cercando di minimizzare l'accaduto, perché si respira un'aria molto pesante.
Io sono sempre contro la violenza e quindi un gesto del genere è assolutamente da condannare, come ho già detto.
Dico solo però che se altri popoli fossero al nostro posto sarebbero scesi in piazza a protestare (in modo pacifico, non sto istigando alla violenza) da tempo.
Dopo le ultime elezioni (ma anche da prima eh), comunque, più che della politica mi preoccuperei seriamente degli italiani che vanno a votare. Non siamo ai tempi di Mussolini dove c'erano la scheda grigia e quella tricolore, certe persone le abbiamo votate noi, non ce le hanno imposte.


----------



## Vinz (29 Aprile 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> E' solo un pirla, non ci vedo raffigurato nessun disagio del *popolo (che mangia, ha il pc, l'iphone ecc...)*. Tra l'altro cos'ha concluso così?



Eh?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (29 Aprile 2013)

Per me,comunque,dare la colpa a Grillo è assurdo.

Ma tanto è inutile,c'è gente che ha una concezione religiosa della politica,ha bisogno di un AntiCristo a cui addossare tutte le colpe. Per 20 anni lo è stato Abberluscone,adesso il nuovo Satana è Grillo.


----------

